# Please Help me replace my A6 Airbag Module (65535 code) 2000



## thoroughbredautobrokers (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a 2000 A6 that, according to my scan tool is throwing a 65535 code, which according to various sources indicates that the Module itself is most likely bad. It would be helpful if someone could Please give me te exact location and roughly how to get to it. I will be replacing it with a Good but Used module from an exact model. Will I need to recode the new module or will it code itself (since it is from an identical car). If coding/programing is nessesary then is the Stealership my only option and what might they charge to just recode it after I have done the R/R? thanks.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Please Help me replace my A6 Airbag Module (65535 code) 2000 (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

Not sure if these will help
These are from the C5 Bentley. Not sure if its complete etc. If you need more, best price for the Bentley Manuals is at http://www.bimmerzone.com (yes, they sell all the VAG manuals too, LOL). I think you might need a VAGCom (http://www.Ross-Tech.com) to recode it too.
http://www.VAGLInks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
http://www.VAGLInks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Please Help me replace my A6 Airbag Module (65535 code) 2000 (thoroughbredautobrokers)*

the location of the module is in the center dash it sits behind the climate control unit to access it you need to disassemble the center dash to access it.. meaning the radio, climate control and the trim needs to be removed,


----------

